# Chilled lamb[s]



## secuono (Mar 26, 2012)

So my 2nd Babydoll ewe had twins, they are now on day 3 of age. The 1st ewe had her triplets during a warm week, they are large and thriving.

But these two, especially the black w/white markings, isn't doing as well as his brother. He is sleeping more often, fake grazing far more than any of the other babies, he doesn't seem to follow mom as easily as his brother. His brother was bouncing around, hunched a bit, but more active and drinking more often. I made him a little coat out of a thin sweater sleeve, all I had and it doesn't cover much of him. Better than nothing, I suppose. I had a dog coat, but it's not washed and my ewes get very aggressive to dogs, so I didn't want mom stressed and mistaking her baby as a dog! 

Since I got home today, I got him up by nudging his bum and made sure he drank. He favors the right teat, his brother uses both. He drank often when I got him up to do it, but if mom walked away, he would just lick the grass ends and loose interest in drinking. 

Anything else I can do for him or pick up tomorrow?

Images from the other day. You can tell he's weak and a little off. I'm hoping when the weather gets a touch warmer, it will help him.


----------



## secuono (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's the weather report for my area. Can't jug them and add a heat lamp, no electrical power in the barn and extension cables will be very dangerous

Tonight: Low around 30. wind between 8 and 15 mph.

Tuesday: Sunny, high near 57. Wind between 3 and 9 mph.

Tuesday Night: Partly cloudy, low around 37. Wind between 6 and 9 mph.

Wednesday: A chance of showers and thunderstorms after 2pm. Partly sunny, high near 75. Wind between 11 and 14 mph. Chance of precipitation 30%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch, except higher amounts possible in thunderstorms.

Wednesday Night: A chance of showers before 8pm. Partly cloudy, low around 51. Wind between 6 and 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.

Thursday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 63.

Thursday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 39.

Friday: Sunny, with a high near 66.

Friday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 40.

Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 70.

Saturday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 46.

Sunday: Partly sunny, with a high near 66.

Sunday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 45.

Monday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 72.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 26, 2012)

Is the mom calling for him to catch up or is she waiting for him at all when she walks away? Since he's not as keen on following his mom, I would recommend jugging them. If you don't have one available, just tie together some pallets or cattle panels.

Definitely make sure he's eating. A lamb that's cold and full of milk won't waste away as fast as a cold and hungry lamb.

Good luck and I hope this lamb comes around soon 

ETA: nevermind on the jugging idea since you can't...is there a pen in your barn at all that you can lock them up in (doesn't have to be jug-sized)? Even keeping them in a small area near the barn would be better then letting them stay on pasture. It will also keep them near the barn for protection from any wind.


----------



## secuono (Mar 26, 2012)

They are in the paddock I made out of pallets. The ram and horses are out on pasture. Both moms seem to ignore the babies, sometimes they will call back and sometimes the lambs will get up and go over. But the moms do go over to their lambs after some time away to graze in peace. The mom w/triplets lets them suckle a little longer. 

Pic, on the right where the brown dirt shows is the barn. About the same amount of space is behind me, where you can't see in the picture.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 26, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about your weather seems plenty warm go me. If your concered jug them and let mom work like a space heater.  He behavior doesn't seem overly troubling but I may just not be picking up on what your concerned about.  I have lambs that won't stay near their mother for the life of them. You could add a bottle to his diet if your worried about how much he's eating.


----------



## secuono (Mar 26, 2012)

He's just not active and he's more scrunched up most of the time than his brother. The white one is younger than he is, too. 
And the colder temps and 30's ain't helping any. It was 70-80s the last 2 weeks, warm enough to leave windows open even at night.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 26, 2012)

Is it just going to be cold tonight and tomorrow night?  If so, and you're really worried about him, you can bring him home w/ you and then give him back to mom tomorrow morning.  If not, see if you can pen her up and put him on the teat in the evening so you know he gets a belly full for night time.  If you have any Nutridrench you can give him that.  I'm guessing he'll be ok, but you're the one that is there so you're the best one to make that call.


----------



## secuono (Mar 26, 2012)

It's pitch black out now, no flood light and mom doesn't like being caught or told what to do.
I guess I will just hope he will be ok and when I let the puppy out several times during the night, I'll check in on them.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## secuono (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, it's up and licking grass, can't see the white boy from the kitchen window. But I'm sure he's bouncing around causing problems, lol.


----------



## secuono (Mar 27, 2012)

Got the brothers some dog coats.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Can't hurt and I think it may help some.


----------



## secuono (Mar 27, 2012)

Black w/white boy had a blocked bum, only had a plastic bag near by and cleared it up as much as I could. He's got diarrhea now, he's more wobbly than his brother. But the coats seem to help w/the shivering. 
Did the lack of milk and being cold cause the clogged bum, thus leading to diarrhea? Anything I should pick up tomorrow to give him, some kind of mixed vitamins or something?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 27, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Black w/white boy had a blocked bum, only had a plastic bag near by and cleared it up as much as I could. He's got diarrhea now, he's more wobbly than his brother. But the coats seem to help w/the shivering.
> Did the lack of milk and being cold cause the clogged bum, thus leading to diarrhea? Anything I should pick up tomorrow to give him, some kind of mixed vitamins or something?


It sounds to me like mom isn't doing a very good job taking care of him. They really need to be in a more confined space so she is always closer to him until he gets stronger.


----------



## secuono (Mar 27, 2012)

Why, would she lick his bum clean? Otherwise, I don't see what she could do different. 
He was a little peppy when I went out to move them into the smaller grass pen.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 27, 2012)

I would also supplement him with bottle feedings, on top of him nursing.  We have a two week old little lamb whose mother didn't seem to have enough milk for him...started out the first week with two bottles a day and now one bottle a day.  He still nurses and his mother's udder and milk are increasing with extra food and vitamins.  He's become a very bouncy little guy with lots of pep.  If it was me, I'd supplement him and watch that his poops don't stay runny for any amount of time...such a little guy could become dehyrated quickly.

Your lambs are super cute!!!!


----------



## secuono (Mar 27, 2012)

He got "plugged up" by a poo, not sure what caused the plug, but being plugged seems to have caused the runny poo. 
A baby butt should be flat, no? Seems like he has a bit of a bump under his bum, not sure if it's poo or what. I'll clean him up better tomorrow. 

What milk should I get him? TSC is the only store, other farm store lacks everything unless I order it in.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 27, 2012)

For the first week we fed our little guy the powdered colustrom (nuts...can't spell it) and now he's on whole cow milk and I add some liquid vitamin E...not sure that's right, but he's doing super well on that.  Next week I believe he won't need a bottle since Mom's udder is producing more milk now.  Funny thing is, after giving him a bottle, and we know that he's had plenty, the first thing he does is go nurse his Mom again...I think that has helped bring her milk production up for him?  We have a Co-op feed store that sells all that sort of thing...have had better luck with products we need there than Tractor Supply.

I'll tell you...once he no longer needs bottles, we are really going to miss that!!!  These little critters are just so cute and adorable...love them to pieces!!!


----------



## secuono (Mar 27, 2012)

Hm, calf, mana pro nurse all or dumore blue ribbon multi species?


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Actually, the ewe would lick his rear... This also stimulates them to nurse. I agree that the very best thing would be to confine them to a much smaller area until he begins to thrive. Baby poo seems to stay pretty soft until they start eating solids. I'm glad the doggy-wear seems to be helping. Introducing formula now may also contribute to diarrhea if thats what you're already seeing and not just soft baby poo. The more he's able to nurse, the more milk the ewe will be stimulated to produce. Much easier if she can't so easily walk away from them.

Sounds like he's got the will to survive, hope it all works out well .


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 27, 2012)

You're right...introducing formula now may make it worse.  We did it right at the beginning and now are down to one bottle a day...he probably doesn't need it anymore...but I need it...LOLOL!

A ewe licking it's baby's behind is normal and watching that and the quick little lamb tail shakes is so cute.  Our ewes with the oldest lambs still do it, even though their babies are so big now they have to go on their knees to nurse.  The twins nursing and bunting their mom is hilarious, her two back feet almost come off the ground and she still licks their wagging tail behinds and goes back to chewing her cud.

Hope your little one does well!!!  Would love to see photos in their new outfits


----------



## secuono (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, I haven't seen either mom lick any bums, she smells them, but that's all. 
The 2 triplet boys got out and were racing their sister in our big yard. When I went out to get them back in, they found a way on their own.
But the white boy from the twins got his jacket stuck, unvelcroed it and had it flipped upside down. :/ 
Fiance wants to name the black w/white "Socks". So I'll go with that, just in Polish like all the breeding critters, "Skarpetki." He was up and his bum was flat and more clean, either he scooted like a dog or mom finally helped him clean up. 
Not sure what I'll name the only ewe lamb, though, guess I'll have to call my mother ad see if she has any name ideas.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 28, 2012)

One of my lambs had a little dried poo stuck on his butt when he was a couple days old.  I just pulled it off and he did fine.


----------



## secuono (Mar 28, 2012)

Switched their coats w/rain jackets. Socks got himself stuck this time. :/


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> Actually, the ewe would lick his rear... This also stimulates them to nurse. I agree that the very best thing would be to confine them to a much smaller area until he begins to thrive. Baby poo seems to stay pretty soft until they start eating solids. I'm glad the doggy-wear seems to be helping. Introducing formula now may also contribute to diarrhea if thats what you're already seeing and not just soft baby poo. The more he's able to nurse, the more milk the ewe will be stimulated to produce. Much easier if she can't so easily walk away from them.
> 
> Sounds like he's got the will to survive, hope it all works out well .


X2. If he wasn't nursing, that would probably be why his mom wasn't licking his butt--thus the fact that the manure would stick to the wool.


----------



## secuono (Mar 28, 2012)

His bum is much cleaner, thinking they will get better now. And if the weather keeps getting better, we shouldn't have much more issues.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 28, 2012)

You may also want to consider giving him some Probiotics if he has the runs. We use Probios here - feed it to all the pigs & sheep maybe once a week. It helps put the right bacterias in their stomachs.

Liz


----------



## secuono (Mar 29, 2012)

Took Socks' rain jacket off, since it's so warm.  The white boy took his off on his own, though.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds good!  Really hope to see some photos in their coats))


----------



## secuono (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, never took any and now it's kind of warm, unless I should put them on for the night...hmm.

Tonight
Clear
Lo 39 F	

Friday
Increasing Clouds
Hi 67 F	

Friday Night
Chance Showers Chance for Measurable Precipitation 30%
Lo 51 F	

Saturday
Partly Sunny
Hi 66 F	

Saturday Night
Mostly Cloudy
Lo 43 F	

Sunday
Partly Sunny
Hi 72 F	

Sunday Night
Partly Cloudy
Lo 51 F	

Monday
Mostly Sunny
Hi 82 F	

Monday Night
Partly Cloudy
Lo 52 F


----------



## secuono (Mar 29, 2012)

First, triplets and mom.
Then twins and mom. Skarpetki is doing much better. I still nudge him to eat whenever I am out there just to be safe.


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL, love it .


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 29, 2012)

Too cute  Thanks for the photos!


----------

